# Romanian/French: A ajunge intr-o situatie



## yener_azs

Cum s-ar traduce in franceza:
*"a ajunge intr-o situatie"* ?


----------



## superromu

try to post that in other language forum
poste cette question sur le forum other language


----------



## OlivierG

It's done now


----------



## Whodunit

yener_azs said:
			
		

> Cum s-ar traduce in franceza:
> *"a ajunge intr-o situatie"* ?


 
Would you be so kind and translate that into English first?


----------



## marco_bcn

Hello,


I will try to help by translating the phrase into English. It trasnlates as: "To get into a situation", "to reach a situation", or something of the kind.

Best,

Marco.


----------



## elroy

marco_bcn said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> 
> I will try to help by translating the phrase into English. It trasnlates as: "To get into a situation", "to reach a situation", or something of the kind.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Marco.


 
*s'encontrer dans une situation*
*se trouver dans une situation*
*se mettre dans une situation *
*arriver à une certaine situation*
*atteindre une certaine situation*

Those are my non-native guesses, based on your translation from Romanian! 

Hopefully natives can weigh in on whether any of the translations I suggested might work.


----------



## alitza

In Romanian "a ajunge intr-o situatie" has a negative connotation, in the sense that one finds oneself in a situation that he did not wish to be in, or pursue. Therefore, I think _se trouver dans une situation _pretty much conveys that nuance.

Cheers.


----------

